# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Shallow reef

## Pedro N Torres

Finalmente e a pedido de alguns Amigos venho apresentar o meu projecto. A inspiração surgiu quando descobri estes Senhores:
Leonardo's Lagoon - Page 5 - The Reef Tank
Ed Reef's Shallow Crest Inspired ART - Page 40 - Reef Central Online Community
The_Rider - Zen Garden (~250g system) - Reef Central Online Community

Após muita pesquisa decidi construir o aquário com o seguinte SETUP:

Aquario:
120X75X38cm (CxLxA)
340 lts

Sump:
80X60X35 (CxLxA)
160 lts

Volume Agua:
300 lts

O vidro usado para o aquario é extra claro com de 10mmm de espessura. Foi colado em casa pelo Nuno da Custom Reef (excelente trabalho!).

Escumador:
H&S 150-F2001 modificado pela Custom Reef

Circulação:
2 x Sunsun 6000 l/h 
1 x Sunsun 5000 l/h

Bomba retorno: Aqua Bee Up 3000 l/h

Outros equipamentos:
Reactor Bio-Pellets
Reactor Fosfatos Custom Reef
Carvão activado

Iluminação:
DIY T5 8 X 39W
4 ATI - Aquablue Special  
4 ATI Blue Plus

TPAs  30% Mensal
Sal: TMC Coral Pro

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,mais um exelente aquario  ,com um apecto muito clean com a mão da custom reef.Boa sorte para o projecto .Posta fotos da area tecnica .

Fica bem :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Parece ser um excelente sistema, parabéns  :SbOk: 

Há hipótese de ver umas fotos da área técnica?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bonito, belo landscape,  parabens pelo sistema Pedro!  :SbOk: 

Apenas tem cuidado com o fire fish, gostam de saltar e pelas fotos parece que não tens travas certo? Ve pela net que existem umas malhas quase transparentes para proteger o aqua dos peixes que gostam de dar saltos.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Obrigado Marco!
O peixe está "treinado" e com a excepção de uma Valencienna Strigata voadora não tive qualquer stress com saltadores mas obrigado pela dica.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Pedro,

Gosto muito de aquários tipo península, estiveste muito bem a escolher as medidas, fica diferente, com um aspecto muito agradável. Eu talvez tivesse feito com 50cm de altura, mas não mais do que isso.

Parabéns!

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Olá Ricardo!

Espero que esteja a correr tudo bem em terras de sua majestade.

Parabens pelo teu site! Está muito bom mesmo!

Gostava de ver lá algumas fotos do aquario que desmontaste...acho que ficava lá muito bem! 

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Algumas fotos da montagem:


Estrutura


Aqua


Sump


Colocação da tubagem


Coluna seca


Teste com reflectores T5


Escumador


Retorno


Conjunto

----------


## Carlos Mota

Boas

Mais um Aquario que tem tudo para ser um Aquario de referencia
Adorei o facto de cada vez mais o pessoal se preocupar com a estética 
Que para mim também e importante

Mas estava a ver que era dificel te convencer a meter o Aquario na net :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Olá Pedro.
 Parabens pelo projeto, gostei muito.

 Que reflectores são esses?

 Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Olá Pedro.
> Parabens pelo projeto, gostei muito.
> 
> Que reflectores são esses?


Olá Miguel,
Muito obrigado.

Os reflectores são diferentes do habitual. A lampada passa nos buracos do reflector. São muito leves e são cortados a medida.




> Mais um Aquario que tem tudo para ser um Aquario de referencia
> Adorei o facto de cada vez mais o pessoal se preocupar com a estética 
> Que para mim também e importante
> 
> Mas estava a ver que era dificel te convencer a meter o Aquario na net


Boas Carlos!
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras animadoras que para mim têm um maior significado quando proferidas por alguém que é uma referência neste hobby.
Demorou mas foi! Se a malta gostar e for comentando eu prometo actualizar o tópico sempre possa.
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Olá Pedro.
> Parabens pelo projeto, gostei muito.
> 
> Que reflectores são esses?


Olá Miguel,
Muito obrigado.

Os reflectores são diferentes do habitual. A lampada passa nos buracos do reflector. São muito leves e são cortados a medida.




> Mais um Aquario que tem tudo para ser um Aquario de referencia
> Adorei o facto de cada vez mais o pessoal se preocupar com a estética 
> Que para mim também e importante
> 
> Mas estava a ver que era dificel te convencer a meter o Aquario na net


Boas Carlos!
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras animadoras que para mim têm um maior significado quando proferidas por alguém que é uma referência neste hobby.
Demorou mas foi! Se a malta gostar e for comentando eu prometo actualizar o tópico sempre possa.
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Dois habitantes:





Dois corais À la Carlos Mota:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eh lá! Temos artista da fotografia... tanta preguiça para tirar fotos e depois apareces com esta qualidade? Queremos mais fotos agora!

Que máquina e lente usas?

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva Ricardo,
embora tenha o hobby da fotografia há muito tempo a verdade é que só esta semana é que me registei no Photobucket para poder colocar as fotos aqui. O Carlos Mota já deixou algumas fotos minhas no tópico dele mas a verdade é que o tempo é mesmo pouco.
A maquina é uma Canon 40D e a lente que usei nas ultimas fotos foi a Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro. 

Aproveito e mando mais 2:





Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Obrigado por partilhares as fotos da montagem.  :SbOk: 

Aquário principal, Sump e equipamento, muito bem montado, simples e funcional, gostei.  :Pracima: 

Possivelmente o reef terá mais evaporação que um mais estreito e mais alto, porém acho que se poupa bastante na iluminação, para manter corais deve ser do melhor.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Obrigado Artur!

A reposição diaria que efectuo é de 5 litros que penso ser um valor normal.

Quanto à iluminação penso que tens razão e o video abaixo da aquanet  mostra que não sou o unico a pensar assim.

Aquanet.TV ? Exceptional tankkeepers: Jürgen Wendel - from winegrower to coral propagator


Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Deixo mais umas macros:







Neste momento e depois de algumas pragas o layout ficou resumido aos corais pousados na areia:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, excelentes fotos.

Então que se passou?

Cumps.

----------


## ricardotrindade

Gostei do projecto, e o que se passa para teres colocado os corais no areão?

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Fotos excelentes!

Aquário baixinho tal como eu gosto. Esta mesmo a ficar na moda!  :Pracima: 

Saudações

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Gosto. Espaço para os peixes... muito fixe!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pedro...

Troca para scape minimalista?  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Não me batas(m) mas gosto mais como está agora que no início com a rocha  :yb665: 

Está um espanto e como o aquário é baixo não fica desproporcional não ter rocha para "elevar o olhar".

Muito interessante este layout!   :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva,

Obrigado pelos comentários!

Como os reef branches ficaram infestados de aiptasias e os camarões comprados para as comer nem lhes tocavam cheguei ao ponto de ser mais facil retirar os mesmos do aqua e deixar as minhas "amigas" morrerem ao sol do que as entalar uma a uma com o Joe's Juice!
Entretando fui adquirindo mais sps e como não tinha aindo decidido se voltava a colocar os reef branches ou rocha viva que tinha na sump deixei ficar os frags na areia. Acabou por ser positivo pois pude observar o crescimento dos frags e ficar com uma ideia mais concreta do que gosto de ver em conjunto (cores, formas e velocidades de crescimento). Neste momento estou inclinado a colocar apenas algumas rochas apenas para quebrar um pouco a planicie que criei. Logo que tenha fotos novas mostro...se correr bem pode ser que também tenha um video a acompanhar...caso eu me safe com a camera e o programa de edição!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Viva,
> 
> Obrigado pelos comentários!
> 
> Como os reef branches ficaram infestados de aiptasias e os camarões comprados para as comer nem lhes tocavam cheguei ao ponto de ser mais facil retirar os mesmos do aqua e deixar as minhas "amigas" morrerem ao sol do que as entalar uma a uma com o Joe's Juice!
> Entretando fui adquirindo mais sps e como não tinha aindo decidido se voltava a colocar os reef branches ou rocha viva que tinha na sump deixei ficar os frags na areia. Acabou por ser positivo pois pude observar o crescimento dos frags e ficar com uma ideia mais concreta do que gosto de ver em conjunto (cores, formas e velocidades de crescimento). Neste momento estou inclinado a colocar apenas algumas rochas apenas para quebrar um pouco a planicie que criei. Logo que tenha fotos novas mostro...se correr bem pode ser que também tenha um video a acompanhar...caso eu me safe com a camera e o programa de edição!


Olá Pedro,

Eu também gosto do aspecto do aquário assim, mas lembraria que a rocha viva tem num aquário, outro papel para além dos aspectos decorativos; será que, com tão pouca rocha, vais conseguir equilibrá-lo??

Perguntar não ofende ...

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

A rocha pode sempre ficar na Sump.

Saudaçãoes

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Viva,
> 
> A rocha pode sempre ficar na Sump.
> 
> Saudaçãoes


Pois pode ... mas não é a mesma coisa ...

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Eu também gosto do aspecto do aquário assim, mas lembraria que a rocha viva tem num aquário, outro papel para além dos aspectos decorativos; será que, com tão pouca rocha, vais conseguir equilibrá-lo??
> 
> Perguntar não ofende ...


Olá Cesar,

o aquario está sem rocha há cerca de 3 meses e mantem-se bastante estavel. Mantenho alguma (pouca) rocha na sump. Não quero converter ninguem a este metodo mas já agora aconselho a leitura destes artigos:

Siporax - Old Philosophy Revisited

My New SPS Reef - Reef Central Online Community

----------


## Cesar Soares

Neste aspecto da rocha concordo com o Pedro. 
O tempo da rocha viva ser essencial para um aquário de sucesso já lá vai... Hoje em dia há aquários com muito pouca rocha e que são de sucesso... A sua função principal é assegurada por outros meios. 

Para além de se poupar uns euros valentes, deixa-se espaço para os corais crescerem, para os peixes nadarem mais livremente e para a água fluir mais fácilmente...

Menos, é mais...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Confesso que não foi por causa dos euros que optei por esta solução (até porque já tinha comprado a rocha viva) mas a verdade é que se não me tivessem assustado com o preço e as toneladas necessárias de rocha viva "imprescindíveis" para a agua salgada a verdade é que provavelmente já me tinha iniciado nestas aventuras há uns 5 anos atrás! Penso que pode ser uma excelente opção para quem se quer iniciar e não tem muitos euros disponíveis.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Crescimentos:

14 Jan 11



24/08






01 Jan 11



06 Abr 11



24 Ago 11






06 Abr



16 Jul 11

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom esse crescimento!!!

Gosto especialmente das últimas duas Acroporas. Um destes dias, tenho de ir ver esse aquário ao vivo.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva!

Estás convidado!

Já agora aproveito para te felicitar pelo sucesso do H2O + Something!
Muito bom mesmo!

 :Palmas: 

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Pedro :Olá: 
Parabéns pelo aquario.
E tambem pelas fotografias que estão 5 estrelas.
Tens acroporas muito fixes e com cores fantasticas.
Na minha opinião gosto mais com rocha, acho que torna
os aquarios menos artificiais.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Parabens pelo seu aquario

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Estou cada vez mais a gostar do conceito "shallow reef" está muito porreiro.

Pedro

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Pedro,

Excelentes cores e crescimentos, depois quero ver fotos da reliquia que levaste daqui! 

Ricardo, vou-me fazer de convidado e vamos os 2, o pedro nãos e deve importar!!

abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Corais de óptima saúde e excelentes crescimentos  :SbOk3: 

Já agora, aqui com curiosidade, em termos da manutenção de cálcio e kh que sistema estás a utilizar :SbQuestion2: 

Parabéns pelo sistema que está no óptimo caminho para o sucesso  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Obrigado a todos!

Artur, há duas semanas para cá comecei a usar o metodo baling light da fauna marin em conjunto com o doseador da bubble magus. Adorei o conjunto, é muito facil de usar e acertei as doses para o meu sistema em menos de uma semana. Recomendo! Antes disso adicionava calcio e magnesio em pó conforme as necessidades juntamente com  kalk diariamente. Resultou bem mas dá bastante mais trabalho e para mim é muito mais dificil manter o sistema estavel.

Carlos, é obvio que podes vir sozinho ou com o Ricardo faço muito gosto receber os AMIGOS mas... só depois de eu regressar de ferias...tou mesmo a precisar! A reliquia de que falas é um verdadeiro "Precious" que tenho mantido sob cuidados intensivos...acho que não se está a dar mal por aqui...

Pedro, tenho acompanhado a evolução do teu e está muito bom!  :SbOk3:     Vamos ver se convertemos mais malta!

Ricardo, não é minha intenção deixar o aquario só com os corais (embora não me importasse nada se tivessem tamanho para isso!) e depois das ferias vou fazer umas mudanças de equipamento e nessa altura acrescentar rocha ou reef branches.

Já agora Carlos Mota obrigado pela tua ajuda incansavel e preciosa!

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Já agora gostava de saber a quem é que tenho de pedir muito para me deixarem ter um avatar catita...

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas Pedro

excelentes crescimentos  :SbOk: 




> Já agora gostava de saber a quem é que tenho de pedir muito para me deixarem ter um avatar catita...


tens de t tornar membro identificado actualizar a imagem pessoal com uma foto tua e actualizar o numero de telefone e depois pedir no topico que anda para ai perdido algures chamado membro identificado e puff assim que os administradores autenticarem podes meter qualquer url como avatar  :Coradoeolhos: 

fica bem

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Obrigado Marco!
Agora vou ter de arranjar tempo para isso.

Como estive com a mão na massa ontem aproveito para deixar mais algumas fotos que tirei no final de Agosto:













A "reliquia" do Basaloco:

----------


## João Seguro

Simplesmente brutal, gostei imenso da abertura que ficou sem rocha. Estou a ponderar fazer o mesmo que tu por causa dumas algas que estão a chatear solenemente. 

Boa sorte

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Obrigado João!

Se continuas a não ter sump talvez não seja boa ideia retirar a rocha...
Penso que antes de tomares qualquer decisão nesse sentido deves tentar controlar os fosfatos que te estão a causar esse problema das algas.
Eu só consegui resolver esse problema com a ajuda de um reactor de fosfatos.
Abraço e boa sorte!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Pedro,

Isso esta cada vez melhor! Já fizeste o novo aquário? Posta ai umas fotos do geral!

abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Olá Carlos,

ainda não passou do projeto mas até ao final da proxima semana fica resolvido.
De qualquer forma vai ter exatamente as medidas exteriores do atual.
Fica prometida a foto da geral.
Abraço

----------


## Marco_Pereira

> Fica prometida a foto da geral.
> Abraço


é isso mesmo ia-te perguntar se só tinhas lentes para macros  :SbSourire2: 

fico a espera da foto geral  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, já tenho sump já xD tenho que actualizar o meu post. Tenho que ponderar o reactor de fosfatos então.  

 Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu usava este com resinas da Fauna Marin, agora passei para Biopellets.

Amazon.com: Kent Marine 00884 Phos Reactor: Pet Supplies

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Mota

Boas 

Sem dúvida para mim ver frags que saíram do fragario tornarem-se colônias è encorajador,porque sem dúvida damos por proveito as horas que passamos a debater o que tão pouco sabemos e que muito palpitamos  :SbOk5: 



Cumprimentos

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Pedro.

Tenho mesmo de te fazer a visita prometida, estão demais os teus corais. Acho que vamos fazer uma troca de corais eheheh.
Estou adorar o teu conceito de aquário, tenho mesmo de matar a curiosidade.

Carlos nunca duvides da tua dedicação, 70% dos corais que tenho vieram daí, sempre se manifestaram saudaveis, fruto da tua dedicação e inovação.

Pedro os meus parabens.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Celso,

Quando quiseres avisa, és certamente muito bem vindo!


Carlos,

podes e deves sentir-te orgulhoso pois os resultados que tenho obtido devem-se em grande parte ao teu trabalho e dedicação ao proporcionares matéria prima de primeirissima qualidade e à tua disponibilidade para me ajudar sempre que precisei. Obrigado

João,

manda lá as fotos com o update do sistema!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva!

como há reclamações das fotos macro deixo aqui umas gerais:





Aproveito para juntar umas dos peixinhos:







Este ultimo já cá não mora  :Icon Cry: 
Infelizmente rapava os SPS como gente grande(como a Hystrix verde que está na foto) apesar de aceitar todo o tipo de comida (incluindo flocos) pelo que tive de o deixar ir para um lar Fish Only onde pode mostrar toda a sua beleza sem causar estragos!

Abraços

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

ver corais duros com esse tamanho,fico na duvida se são realmente os frags que sairam do Frágario :Coradoeolhos: 


andas a trair-me :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

ainda por cima num aquario que foi montado em 09-05-11

impressionante a dedicação :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Vou dar a minha mera opinião pessoal e espero que não leves a mal!
Mas tens um aquario ou um mini fragário?

Estão na moda os layouts minimalistas, mas o teu para mim é um exagero!

Como sabes ter rocha na sump não é a mesma coisa que ter rocha no aquario.....

Gostei mais da 1ª versão...mesmo que tivesses retirado o areão, não ter rocha torna o aquario totalmente artificial!

MAs gostos são gostos!

Os crescimentos estão mt bem o que demonstra que ter muita iluminação num aquario baixo tem as suas vantagens!

Mais uma vez dei meramente a minha opinião e vale o que vale, pelo menos estou a ser sincero!

Cumps e boa continuação com o projecto!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Boas!
> 
> Vou dar a minha mera opinião pessoal e espero que não leves a mal!
> Mas tens um aquario ou um mini fragário?
> 
> Estão na moda os layouts minimalistas, mas o teu para mim é um exagero!
> 
> Como sabes ter rocha na sump não é a mesma coisa que ter rocha no aquario.....
> 
> ...


Concordo com o Pedro,
gostos não se descutem e ainda bem que assim é, mas tambem me faz lembrar um fragario.
Noto pelas fotos que estas a acumular sedimentos no fundo. 
Se colocares uma bomba virada para baixo talvez resolva.
Ou removes com aspiração?

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Carlos, 

Continuo fiel!!! Juro!
Com excepção de 3 que vierem do Amigo Basaloco são mesmo frags da tua reserva!
Eles já vêm ensinados a crescer do fragario...é só não estragar!
O aquário foi montado há um ano e não em Maio embora tenha sido apenas nessa altura que decidi apenas manter sps.

Pedro e Ricardo,

Não me importo mesmo nada com a vossa opinião!
Gostos são gostos e eu também vejo muita coisa que não me agrada mesmo nada a quem tecem rasgados elogios e autenticas maravilhas que recebem criticas incompreensíveis!
Decididamente não se consegue agradar a todos!

De qualquer forma quero esclarecer que não se trata de layout ultra minimalista mas sim de uma situação transitória que esta a demorar mais do que o previsto. No entanto, tem sido uma experiência excelente pois consigo observar quais as preferências dos corais em relação à iluminação e corrente. O aquário vai ser mudado de lugar pelo que quanto menos tiver dentro melhor. O novo layout vai ser com toda a certeza minimalista (ainda não decidi se vou colocar rocha artificial ou reef branches )e terá areia. Conto ter novidades para breve.
Quanto à rocha e a necessidade da mesma no aquário ou na sump neste momento apenas posso confirmar que o Metodo Denadai resulta na perfeição pois não tenho nenhuma! Há 4 meses que tenho 2 litros de siporax na sump sem qualquer problema com a qualidade da agua como se pode comprovar pelos crescimentos contÍnuos e ausência de tons castanhos dos corais e pelos peixes que se apresentam saudaveis e cheios de apetite!

Abraços

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora bom, quero deixar aqui os meus 5cents.

- O layout anterior era, quanto a mim, dos melhores que já vi em fotos.
- Este layout é estranho, sobretudo, não pela ausência de areia, mas pela total ausência de rocha, mas como é temporário nem vale a pena comentar...
- Também ando a "estudar" o chamado Método Denadai e cada dia que passa com mais vontade de não usar areia no aquário, mas para ele não há areia nenhuma e tu vais colocar...

Aguardo com ansiedade pelo novo layout!  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas

bem eu sou novo por estas andanças e estou a projectar o meu 1º reef.  o Método Denadai chamou-me a atenção e andei a fazer umas pesquisas e realmente o método não usa rochas nem areia, mas eu gosto de ver a duas coisas  :Admirado:   mas pelo que vi para substituir a areia podemos colocar um acrílico branco no fundo e já faz um bom efeito visual mas para as rochas parece-me mais difícil apesar de ter visto pessoal a usar rochas de plástico mas por cá ainda não vi nada disso, alguém já viu a venda rochas de plástico a imitar as habituais rochas vivas.  

vou acompanhar este projecto de perto.   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas,

Paulo,

podes comprar em Portugal se tiveres alguma loja perto de ti que trabalhe com a TMC:

http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/aquarium/na...rm-replica.asp

Hugo,

já experimentei com e sem areia e não notei grande diferença mas não há nada como ver para crer...cada aquario é unico!

Se não houver grandes contratempos  :yb663:  conto ter novidades dentro de 1 mês.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

> Boas,
> 
> Paulo,
> 
> podes comprar em Portugal se tiveres alguma loja perto de ti que trabalhe com a TMC:
> 
> http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/aquarium/na...rm-replica.asp
> 
> Hugo,
> ...



Pedro;

Obrigado pela informação ainda não tinha visto essas rochas, vais colocar dessas no teu reef ?

Vou continuar a acompanhar para ver como é que vai ficar.

abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

MAs agora tb fique curioso...quais são as vantagens/desvantagens de substituir rocha viva por rocha artificial?

cumps

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas,

Paulo,

ainda não decidi o que vou usar. Neste momento tenho apenas uma rocha artificial para ver como pode resultar. A que tenho tem um aspecto muito semelhante à rocha viva mas continua em aberto a utilização de reef branches, reef plates ou artificiais. Para além do layout tenho de pensar como vou colar os 50 frags que tenho tendo em atenção às diferentes velocidades de crescimento entre os sps. Também quero criar alguns espaços em que os peixes se possam esconder. 

Pedro,

nada melhor do que ler o mestre Denadai:

http://denadai-reef.com/2011/09/14/a...-rochas-vivas/
http://denadai-reef.com/2011/07/19/rochas-artificiais/

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Hum!

O resto do método até que me pode convencer , mas isso de não utilizar nem que seja reef branches não me convence....o aquario fica altamente artificial!

Gostava de ver fotos da parte Tecnica do "mestre" Denadai.......

Da definição de Aquario:

Um aquário é um recipiente capaz de conter água, possuindo pelo menos uma de suas paredes feita de algum material transparente, geralmente vidro ou acrílico. Além disso, é dotado dos componentes mecânicos que *tornam possível a recriação de ambientes subaquáticos de água doce, do mar ou salobra e a manutenção de formas de vida correspondentes a estes ambientes*, como peixes, invertebrados, plantas, etc. Os aquários mais básicos são de planta rectangular, composta por paredes de vidro coladas com silicone neutro.


O meu aqurio é a recriação de um ambiente NATURAL......

Mas cada um gosta do que gosta!

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas!

No blog tem toda a informação da area tecnica do Mestre Denadai...é só procurar!
Mas tambem podes ver no inicio do tópico que ontem respondeste...

Quanto aspecto natural é tudo um bastante relativo pois para mim não há nada menos "natural" do que frags pendurados em egg crate no topo do aquario mas...Viva a diferença!


Abraços

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Informação tem mas fotos nem por isso e essas são as que interessam!Porque uma coisa é dizer que faz isto e o outro e outra é o que acontece na realidade...

Realmente tenho frags pendurados em egg crate no topo do aquario, mas como é obvio (para quem tem sensibilidade para a coisa)isso não faz parte do layout....são apenas frags que os peixes fazem e eu aproveito para trocar/vender....prefiro que estejam ali que ao molho no fundo do aquario!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Afinal o mini fragario não é meu!
Os meus são para consumo interno!!!

As fotos estão aqui:

http://denadai-reef.com/reef-atual-3/
e aqui:
http://web2.reefcentral.com/forums/s...920386&page=16

é tão simples que acredito que faça confusão a pessoas com mais "sensibilidade"!

Quanto à "realidade" para mim basta comparar os corais dele com os teus!!!
Mas cada um gosta do que gosta por isso fica com a tua que eu fico com a minha!

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu tenho um layout com um mini fragario, não tenho um fragario a fazer de layout....é totalmente diferente!

E só comentei isso porque não tinha lido que era uma situação provisória!Como disse gostei do 1º Layout!

Quando os teus começarem a crescer, secalhar jogas no lixo....

Essas fotos já eu tinha visto, são da montagem, quero é ver fotos do depois, da utilização, em funcionamento!

O Cerne da questão aqui é que não é preciso inventar para ter corais como o "mestre", pois com uma boa iluminação,escumação, uma duzia de peixes pequenos e principalmete ter uma coluna de agua baixa (menos de 50cm), com uma grande iluminação, é o suficiente para ter corais com aquelas cores .....e qualquer um consegue fazer isso!Ah e alguns cuidados de limpeza e trocas de agua semanais......Não é nenhum milagre nem inovação, é simples lógica!

Agora com um aquario com 85cm de coluna super povoado( com peixes grandes),conseguir ter cores e crescimento como aqueles, ai sim reside o desafio!!!

Felizmente o meu aqurio está totamente diferente do que aparece nas fotos que estão no forum, tenho todo o tipo de corais com muita cor e bons crescimentos!
Quem vê constacta isso, portanto para mim é quanto baste!

E portanto como tu dizes eu fico com a minha e tu fica lá com a tua!

Felecidades e boa continuação do projeto!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Acho esta discussão bastante inútil! Cada um é que sabe o que é mais bonito e o que significa Natural. 

Os aquários em 1º lugar são para nós próprios e para a nossa família. Só depois é que são para os amigos e depois em último vêm o fórum... Eh Eh  :Big Grin: 




> O Cerne da questão aqui é que não é preciso inventar para ter corais como o "mestre", pois com uma boa iluminação,escumação, uma duzia de peixes pequenos e principalmete ter uma coluna de agua baixa (menos de 50cm), com uma grande iluminação, é o suficiente para ter corais com aquelas cores .....e qualquer um consegue fazer isso!Ah e alguns cuidados de limpeza e trocas de agua semanais......Não é nenhum milagre nem inovação, é simples lógica!


Se fosse assim tão fácil... é que era bom!  :yb665:  
Não vejo como 80cm de altura ou um aquário maior pode significar um desafio tão diferente. É certo que pode dar mais trabalho e exige mais investimento. Mas quem consegue num pequeno, também consegue num grande e vice-versa. Em termos de conhecimentos ou desafio, acho que é praticamente igual.

Acabem lá com a discussão... cada um de vós gosta do vosso próprio aquário e isso (pelo menos para mim) é o mais importante. São ambos aquários saudáveis, com bons corais e peixes.

Já diz o ditado... "Gostos não se discutem".

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

:Palmas:  :yb677:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Pedro
Antes demais parabéns pelas cores e pelos crescimentos!! Muito bom...
Quanto ao aspecto estético, tá tudo dito e mais que dito, por isso...

Uma questão:
Como fizeste com o siporax? Adicionas assim de um momento para o outro? Dentro de um saco?

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Pedro,

Muitos parabéns! É de louvar arriscar e seguir um caminho diferente do "normal" é com pessoas assim que o hobby evolui e se descobrem novas coisas.

As coras estão muito boas, os peixes aparentam estar muitos saudáveis!

Apesar de não me identificar muito com a falta de rocha estás de parabéns tens ai um aquário muito bem conseguido

 :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas!

Obrigado João Diogo!

Cesar,

o Siporax foi colocado na sump (2 litros) no saco tipo rede em que vinham na embalagem da Sera na mesma altura em que retirei a rocha da sump. Nessa altura mantinha apenas 2 rochas no aquario e areia. Após 15 dias sem observar qualquer instabilidade no sistema retirei a areia e as rochas tendo ficado assim desde esse momento.

Abraços

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva!

Não tenho tido tempo sequer para arrancar como aqua novo que já está no local definitivo sem agua há mais de um mês...

No entanto não quero acabar o ano sem deixar uma duzia de fotos para que possam ver como estão as coisas no atual. De salientar que há cerca de 2 meses descobri que a maior parte dos corais tinham AEFW  :Icon Cry: 

Vamos ver se consegui erradicar a peste definitivamente...

Cá estão as fotos:

Geral



Algumas peças favoritas









Abraço e Feliz Ano Novo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Pedro :Olá: ,

Tens corais com muito boas cores, parabéns! :SbOk2: 

Continuas a usar Biopellets, reactor de fosfatos e carvão activo? TPA mantiveste sempre os 30% mensal? e o sal TMC Pro Reef? A combinação de lâmpadas mantêm-se a mesma? com metade ATI Aquablue special e metade ATI Blue plus?

PS - desculpa lá tanta pergunta ao mesmo tempo. :SbSmileyBisous:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Tens corais com muito boas cores, parabéns!
> 
> Continuas a usar Biopellets, reactor de fosfatos e carvão activo? TPA mantiveste sempre os 30% mensal? e o sal TMC Pro Reef? A combinação de lâmpadas mantêm-se a mesma? com metade ATI Aquablue special e metade ATI Blue plus?
> 
> PS - desculpa lá tanta pergunta ao mesmo tempo.


Boas,

Na boa Ricardo! Tenho muito gosto em responder.
A verdade é que nem há 2 horas quando olhei para a sump me lembrei que não atualizei o setup.
Neste momento não estou a usar Biopellets nem reactor de fosfatos. Quando o reactor das biopellets começou a ficar obstruido e o movimento das pellets ficou bastante afectado optei por retirar o reactor por completo não tendo observado nenhum efeito negativo. O mesmo se passou com o de fosfatos pois a media já tinha mais de 8 meses pelo que não deveriam de estar a desempenhar a sua função sem que os fosfatos passassem de 0 no teste da salifert.
A unica coisa que continuo a cumprir religiosamente são as TPAs semanais de 30 litros com o sal da TMC PRO.
Mensalmente troco o carvão da Fauna Marin.
Faço o Balling Light da Fauna Marin.
A combinação das lampadas é a mesma, alias são as mesmas!!!
Comprei um conjunto novo para substituir mas optei por não o fazer e instalar no aqua novo.
Continuo a ter 10 peixes.

Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bom, parabéns Pedro, continua excelente!

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Para começar está um belo aquário, é claro que estou a falar do primeiro layout.




> Confesso que não foi por causa dos euros que optei por esta solução (até porque já tinha comprado a rocha viva) mas a verdade é que se não me tivessem assustado com o preço e as toneladas necessárias de rocha viva "imprescindíveis" para a agua salgada a verdade é que provavelmente já me tinha iniciado nestas aventuras há uns 5 anos atrás! Penso que pode ser uma excelente opção para quem se quer iniciar e não tem muitos euros disponíveis.


Sou aquariofilista a bons anos e um dos motivos que tem me desmoralizado na conversão para salgado é realmente o custo, só de ver o que se gasta tira logo o entusiasmo.

Vou ficar a seguir este belo aquário.

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Sou aquariofilista a bons anos e um dos motivos que tem me desmoralizado na conversão para salgado é realmente o custo, só de ver o que se gasta tira logo o entusiasmo....


Monta un nano-reef... é muito mais barato e ficas com uma boa escola para um maior  :Pracima: .

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Monta un nano-reef... é muito mais barato e ficas com uma boa escola para um maior .


Falou e disse!!!

x2! :Pracima:

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

marco e Hugo obrigado pelo conselho, vou ver o que é necessário.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Alfredo tens muito bons exemplos de nanos por aqui!
Força nisso!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Deixo mais umas fotos da mesma colheita:















Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro,

Que fotos brutais...  :SbSourire19: 
Não notas os corais ligeiramente pálidos?
Para mim acho que já estão claros de mais nota-se ai num ou outro, estou com o mesmo "problema" no meu e vou também retirar as bio pellets.
Quando retiras te as bio pellets já assim estavam?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas!

Concordo que alguns dos corais estão demasiado claros mas por outro lado outros nunca estiveram tão do meu agrado... :Confused: 
Parece que não é fácil agradar a todos...
De qualquer forma não observei uma relação entre a retirada das pellets e a alteração da coloração.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

Eu gosto de como estão!  :Smile: 
Quando montas o novo?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas!
> 
> Concordo que alguns dos corais estão demasiado claros mas por outro lado outros nunca estiveram tão do meu agrado...
> Parece que não é fácil agradar a todos...
> De qualquer forma não observei uma relação entre a retirada das pellets e a alteração da coloração.
> 
> Abraço


Eu também tenho disso há uns que melhoram bastante com muito poucos nutrientes, enfim é assim...
Continua a tirar umas fotos porreiras, tens que vir ate aos Algarves tirar umas boas chapas a uns aquários da zona  :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Anthony, talvez lá para o Verão dê para fazer uma visita e aproveitar os novos preços das scuts! 

Ricardo,
o novo vai arrancar na proxima semana pois conto já ter todo o material para a instalação...  :yb663: 
Estou bastante ansioso por começar mas por outro lado preocupado com o dobro do trabalho que vou ter para manter os dois a funcionar enquanto não passar todos os vivos para o novo...
 :JmdEffraye: 
Quero fazer um video do actual antes de o desmontar para mais tarde recordar!

ABRAÇO

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony, talvez lá para o Verão dê para fazer uma visita e aproveitar os novos preços das scuts! 
> 
> Ricardo,
> o novo vai arrancar na proxima semana pois conto já ter todo o material para a instalação... 
> Estou bastante ansioso por começar mas por outro lado preocupado com o dobro do trabalho que vou ter para manter os dois a funcionar enquanto não passar todos os vivos para o novo...
> 
> Quero fazer um video do actual antes de o desmontar para mais tarde recordar!
> 
> ABRAÇO


A pois é... podes vir pela N125 a estrada da morte ahahah
Tao ca te esperamos...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Quais as razões para o novo aquário? Terá a ver com o formato "shallow" / dimensões do actual?

Fiquei surpreendido pela curta longevidade do sistema actual mas quando é para mudar para melhor, é sempre uma boa opção  :Pracima: 

Boa sorte para o novo projecto  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva,

a razão principal é passar a ter o aquario na sala em vez de o ter no hall de entrada pois posso usufruir bastante mais.
Embora ainda não vá avançar desde já com muita informação sobre o aqua novo mas posso desde já adiantar o nome:
SHALLOW REEF II!
Penso que responde à tua pergunta...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas!

Hoje estive a brincar com a minha caixa em acrílico feita por encomenda de forma a poder fotografar os corais de uma perspectiva diferente.
Espero que gostem











Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

grande qualidade de fotos  :Wink:  muito giro, mete mais ehehehehehehhe

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva!

Cá vai mais uma dose.

Acho que vou ter de usar o brinquedo mais vezes...

Começo com um dos meus preferidos:












Este ultimo foi o frag que trouxe de oferta do almoço do Mota. Quando foi atacado pelas planarias estava tão mal que estive quase para o sacrificar... Ainda bem que não o fiz!



Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas!

Apesar da falta de comentários deixo o ultimo conjunto de fotos:













Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Apesar da falta de comentários


Ainda não te habituas-te?? ahahahah  :SbSourire: 

Pá pois a verdade é que ta brutal... estamos a espera do outro aquário.  :SbSourire: 

Mostra lá a tua engenhoca que tiras as fotos...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Apesar da falta de comentários deixo o ultimo conjunto de fotos:

Não ligues a malta fica sem palavras e nem consegue falar.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito porreiro os corais

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, as fotos estão muito giras, que máquina usas?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

EXcelentes fotos!

Também gostava de ver essa gerinjonça para tirar fotos dessas  :Pracima:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boas Pedro,

Em relação à falta de comentários sei que é um bocado desmotivante porque também sinto um bocado isso! Mas fica descansado que não é de certeza por falta de saúde que se vive nesse aqua!

Os corais estão com cores excepcionais e com boas extensões de pólipos! Muitos parabéns mesmo... como te disse a falta de areão e de rocha não é algo que me atraia muito mas que o aquário está impecável não há dúvidas!

Fala ai um bocado mais sobre o que adicionas e que valores tens neste momento no aqua 

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas,
Os corais estão brutais...
Quanto aos coments, é mesmo assim...mas continua com essas fotos que 
ja tens seguidores dessas cores fantasticas.
Esperamos por fotos do novo.Tenta meter tambem fotos da montagem, que a malta gosta 
sempre de ver.

----------


## João_Melo

ficamos mesmo sem palavras; ficamos todos a babar, de ai a falta de comentários.mas posso dizer que gostava de ter os coraias iguais aos teus.



> Ainda não te habituas-te?? ahahahah 
> 
> Pá pois a verdade é que ta brutal... estamos a espera do outro aquário. 
> 
> Mostra lá a tua engenhoca que tiras as fotos...

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas!

Só mesmo a pedido é que fotografo a minha própria maquina!!!

 :yb624: 

A caixa com que consigo fotografar de cima os corais é esta:





Foi feita à medida com base na minha Velhinha CANON 40D e em todas as minhas lentes CANON mas suponho que funciona com qualquer SLR.
Requer MESMO muita atenção a fotografar porque é muito fácil submergir mais do que devo.... Já apanhei uns sustos...

A área técnica:







Sinceramente acho que não tem muito que ver...

2 litros de siporax
1 saco carvão activado
1 bidão ligado aos sistema automático de reposição de agua
doseador B. MAGUS com Balling Light da FAUNA MARIN

Como podem verificar o doseador está fora do movel, situação que agrada"imenso" à minha esposa...
É o que dá as situações provisórias que se arrastam indefinidamente...

Não doseio mais nada a não ser comida para os peixes. Flocos, granulado e congelados.
De vez em quando dou o Tropic Marin Pro Coral Zooton e Phyton o que não acontece muitas vezes porque o prazo está a acabar e só gastei uns 10% das embalagens.

Faço TPAs semanais de 30 litros com sal TMC PRO

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> ficamos mesmo sem palavras; ficamos todos a babar, de ai a falta de comentários.mas posso dizer que gostava de ter os coraias iguais aos teus.


Obrigado João mas acho que ainda tenho muito que aprender. Felizmente tenho a possibilidade de ver ao vivo alguns aquários que me servem de referência e inspiração como o do Carlos Mota e do Basaloco.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Boas,
> Os corais estão brutais...
> Quanto aos coments, é mesmo assim...mas continua com essas fotos que 
> ja tens seguidores dessas cores fantasticas.
> Esperamos por fotos do novo.Tenta meter tambem fotos da montagem, que a malta gosta 
> sempre de ver.


Obrigado Ricardo,

espero que as fotos da montagem dêem para matar a curiosidade.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Em relação à falta de comentários sei que é um bocado desmotivante porque também sinto um bocado isso! Mas fica descansado que não é de certeza por falta de saúde que se vive nesse aqua!
> 
> Os corais estão com cores excepcionais e com boas extensões de pólipos! Muitos parabéns mesmo... como te disse a falta de areão e de rocha não é algo que me atraia muito mas que o aquário está impecável não há dúvidas!
> 
> Fala ai um bocado mais sobre o que adicionas e que valores tens neste momento no aqua 
> 
> Abraço


João,

os meus sinceros Parabéns pelo teu aquário!
 :Palmas: 
O layout está muito fixe e com muito espaço livre para os vivos poderem crescer e se movimentar!

Mas não te esqueças dos avisos do Basaloco...olha que o homem sabe do que está a falar...

O meu novo aquário ainda não vai preencher todos os requisitos uma vez que não vou colocar areia de inicio mas vai ter rocha...pouca...mas rocha!

Abraço e vai mandando mais fotos do teu por favor!

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Ainda não te habituas-te?? ahahahah 
> 
> Pá pois a verdade é que ta brutal... estamos a espera do outro aquário. 
> 
> Mostra lá a tua engenhoca que tiras as fotos...


Obrigado Anthony!

O teu aquario está no bom caminho para ser um referencia!
Boa sorte e vê lá se tiras os fungos das lentes!!

PS: Já pensaste em guardar o material fotografico LONGE do aquario???

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Apesar da falta de comentários deixo o ultimo conjunto de fotos:
> 
> Não ligues a malta fica sem palavras e nem consegue falar.


Obrigado Alfredo!

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Muito porreiro os corais


Obrigado Paulo!

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Boas, as fotos estão muito giras, que máquina usas?



Obrigado João!

A maquina é a mesma 40D...o Pai Natal não trouxe outra...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> EXcelentes fotos!
> 
> Também gostava de ver essa gerinjonça para tirar fotos dessas


Obrigado Hugo!

Gostaste da caixa?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Espero não me ter esquecido de ninguém...

depois de tantos comentários ficava-me bem não responder...

hehehe

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Pedro gostei de ver os bastidores  :Smile:  está tudo muito bom, essa ideia da Cam é muito boa, penso que vou fazer uma coisa parecida heheh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Obrigado Anthony!
> 
> O teu aquario está no bom caminho para ser um referencia!
> Boa sorte e vê lá se tiras os fungos das lentes!!
> 
> PS: Já pensaste em guardar o material fotografico LONGE do aquario???
> 
> Abraço


EHeh obrigado  :Olá: 

Acho que nem me vou da ao trabalho, com sorte compro uma lente mais adequada para fotos ao aquario.

A maquina deve de ter passado poucas vezes perto do aquario, mas o que é certo é que tem....

Que lentes usas para a tua "velinha 40D"?

 :SbOk:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Esté Muito bom o Teu aqua ... Muito mesmo ...
essa ideia da Caixa é muito boa ...

PArabéns

Abraço ..

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Gostei pois!
Obrigado pelas fotos!

Não é difícil fazer uma e é uma ideia brilhante!!!  :Pracima: 

A área técnica também estám uito arrumadinha (coisa que nunca consigo ter...) e cuidada!

fiquei só com uma dúvida, que é se não tens reactor de calcio e/ou kalk. é só mesmo siporax, carvão, filter bag e balling light?

----------


## João Seguro

o balling substitui esses reactores (pelo que li)... doseia Ca Kh Mg e qualquer outra coisa que queiras e precises....

tens ai uns links a explicarem +- como funciona

http://faunamarindirect.com/download...ing-Manual.pdf

http://www.simplyaquaria.co.uk/storepage1119335.aspx

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Pedro gostei de ver os bastidores  está tudo muito bom, essa ideia da Cam é muito boa, penso que vou fazer uma coisa parecida heheh


Obrigado Pedro!

A ideia não é minha. Eu vi alguns exemplos na net mas custavam cerca de 60 pelo que desenhei uma para o meu material e pedi a um amigo que tem uma fabrica de acrilicos para a fazer. 

Como já tive várias pessoas a dizer que queriam uma já lhe perguntei o preço (uma vez que a minha foi oferta) pelo que se houver mais interessados digam para ver se faz desconto pela quantidade.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> EHeh obrigado 
> 
> Acho que nem me vou da ao trabalho, com sorte compro uma lente mais adequada para fotos ao aquario.
> 
> A maquina deve de ter passado poucas vezes perto do aquario, mas o que é certo é que tem....
> 
> Que lentes usas para a tua "velinha 40D"?


Viva,

tenho uma 24/70 f2.8 L, uma 70/200 f2.8 IS L e uma 100 f2.8 macro da CANON.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Esté Muito bom o Teu aqua ... Muito mesmo ...
> essa ideia da Caixa é muito boa ...
> 
> PArabéns
> 
> Abraço ..


Obrigado Paulo!

A caixa infelizmente não fui eu que inventei senão registava a patente!!!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Gostei pois!
> Obrigado pelas fotos!
> 
> Não é difícil fazer uma e é uma ideia brilhante!!! 
> 
> A área técnica também estám uito arrumadinha (coisa que nunca consigo ter...) e cuidada!
> 
> fiquei só com uma dúvida, que é se não tens reactor de calcio e/ou kalk. é só mesmo siporax, carvão, filter bag e balling light?


Hugo,

o João já te respondeu. O doseador repõe Ca, Mg e Kh.
O resto é o siporax e o carvão da FAUNA MARIN (que recomendo pois é muito "limpo". Bastam 2 passagens de agua e desaparece o pó típico do carvão).

Abraço.

----------


## João Seguro

Pedro podes dizer quais são os produtos/marcas que usas no balling e qual a marca das doseadoras e a tua opinião sobre elas sff Estou a ponderar começar a usar balling e ando a  ver o que será melhor comprar.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Pedro podes dizer quais são os produtos/marcas que usas no balling e qual a marca das doseadoras e a tua opinião sobre elas sff Estou a ponderar começar a usar balling e ando a  ver o que será melhor comprar.
> 
> Abraço


Olá João!

O doseador da Bubble Magus é o BM T01.
é um pouco ruidoso e uma das bombas não trabalhou bem logo ao inicio mas depois do arranque não deu mais problemas. É simples a configuração (se bem que eu tive ajuda do Basaloco e por isso foi bem mais fácil do que me parecia!) Obrigado Carlos!

Os produtos da FAUNA MARIN são estes:

http://www.faunamarin.de/en/balling/...ght-set/a-370/

Comprei este pack no Mota que trás tudo para o Balling Light. Depois é só comprar os sais conforme fores gastando sendo certo que o do kh vai ser preciso bem mais rápido que os outros 2.

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Não me sabes dizer +- em quanto ficou isso?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não me sabes dizer +- em quanto ficou isso?


E já agora para quanto tempo dura +/- esse kit da fauna marin...

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Não me sabes dizer +- em quanto ficou isso?


Bom dia João
Mesmo perto de ti tem isso pelo mesmo preço.
Um abraço
José santos

----------


## miguelcarreira

> Boas!
> 
> Só mesmo a pedido é que fotografo a minha própria maquina!!!


Boas, tira-me só uma duvida da tua caixa, não tens problemas de focagem ou a distancia a que ela fica fixa já tem isso em consideração?

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> E já agora para quanto tempo dura +/- esse kit da fauna marin...


Hugo,

como é lógico os consumos são variáveis de sistema para sistema. Comecei a usar o meu a meio de Agosto e ainda tenho Ca e Mg das primeiras embalagens. O de kh tive de comprar em Dezembro.
Os ultra-trace duram muito tempo pois só usas 25ml de cada frasco por cada garrafão cheio. 

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Boas, tira-me só uma duvida da tua caixa, não tens problemas de focagem ou a distancia a que ela fica fixa já tem isso em consideração?


Boas,

desde que a lente esteja paralela ao fundo da caixa não existe problemas com a focagem.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas!

Apesar da trabalheira com inicio do novo aquario que finalmente arrancou não quis deixar de apresentar o ultimo habitante que muito me tem divertido nestas semanas:







É um curtido e embora ainda seja muito tímido com a maquina fotográfica já me deixou fazer o gosto ao dedo!

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito Bonito!
Belas fotos! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Obrigado Hugo!

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, só hoje é vi pela primeira vez a thread deste aquário e os corais estão com excelentes cores e xeios de saúde. O mesmo se aplica aos peixes que também estão muito bonitos.
So não gostei do layout (a falta dele) e acho que podias melhorar imenso nesse ponto visto que os corais estão simplesmente pousados no vidro. Claro que essa configuração a longo prazo é mais fácil de gerir mas acho que prejudica muito o aquário.
Podias colocar uns reef branches e um plate, uma pequena camada de areão so para fazer efeito e depois espalhavas os SPS pela rocha. Depois podias colocar algumas ricordeas florida, lps e zoanthus para dar mais diversidade.
Continuava simples e colocava o aquário noutro nível  :Wink: 

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Vasco,

obrigado pelas dicas mas, como disse anteriormente, este aquário é para desmontar...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

:Pracima:

----------

